# [Review] Noctua NF-F12 PWM – Die neue Referenz der Lüfter?



## lunar19 (26. März 2012)

*[Review] Noctua NF-F12 PWM – Die neue Referenz der Lüfter?*

[Review] Noctua NF-F12 PWM – Die neue Referenz der Lüfter?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inhaltsverzeichnis


Danksagung
Einleitung
Spezifikationen
Verpackung/Lieferumfang/erster Eindruck
Die Details
Montage
CPU-Kühler
Gehäuse
 
Kühlleistung
Lautstärke
Fazit
Weiterführende Links
 Danksagung

An dieser Stelle möchte ich dem Sponsor Noctua danken, welche mir das Testmuster zur Verfügung stellten!

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Einleitung

  Noctua – fast jeder, der sich mit High-End Luftkühlern für aktuelle Prozessoren befasst oder befasste, stößt auf diese Firma. Der in Österreich ansässige Konzern ist bekannt für exzellent verarbeitete Kühler mit einem Verhältnis aus Leistung und Lautstärke, von dem viele andere Hersteller nur träumen können. Lange war es jedoch still um den Produzenten geworden, jetzt startet eine neue Serie. Zu dieser gehört unter anderem der Lüfter „NF-F12 PWM“, welcher sich vor allem auf Prozessorkühlern und Radiatoren einsetzen lassen soll, da durch das sogenannte „Focused-Flow-System“ die Luft gebündelter und stärker auf beispielsweise Lamellen wirken kann. Ob dieses System so funktioniert, wird der folgende Test zeigen:
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Spezifikationen

  Um zu Beginn einen Überblick für das Produkt zu erschaffen, sind hier die technischen Daten abgebildet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Um an dieser Stelle die Herstellerinformationen zu benennen, sind hier im Spoiler die wichtigsten Merkmale zu finden: 



Spoiler



*Focused Flow™ Rahmen*
Der  Focused Flow™ Rahmen wurde für drucksensitive Anwendungen wie  Luftkühler oder Wasserkühlungs-Radiatoren konzipiert und verfügt über  elf Statorleitschaufeln, die den Luftstrom gerade richten und  fokussieren. So erzielt der NF-F12 Leistungswerte, die konventionelle  Lüfter erst bei deutlich höheren Geschwindigkeiten erreichen.                                  *Varying Angular Distance und Vortex Control Notches*
Die  Statorleitschaufeln des NF-F12 sind mit varrierendem Winkelabstand  (Varying Angular Distance) angeordnet und verfügen über Vortex-Control  Notches. Beide Maßnahmen tragen dazu bei, die Geräuschemission über  einen breiteren Frequenzbereich zu verteilen, wodurch der Lüfter für das  menschliche Ohr weniger störend klingt. 

*Heptaperf™ Impeller*
Der  im NF-F12 zum Einsatz kommende siebenblättrige Heptaperf™ Impeller  wurde eigens entwickelt, um perfekt mit dem FocusedFlow™ Rahmen und  seinen elf Statorleitschaufeln zu harmonieren. So erzielt der NF-F12 die  bestmögliche Balance zwischen Leistung und Laufruhe.

*Stepped Inlet Design*
Durch  den abgestuften Einlassbereich des Stepped Inlet Designs entstehen im  Zulauf mehr Turbulenzen. So wird der Übergang von laminarer zu  turbulenter Strömung erleichtert, die besser am Rahmen anhaftet (Flow  Attachment) und damit insbesondere bei beschränktem Ansaugbereich die  Saugkapazität des Lüfters erhöht. 

*Inner Surface Microstructures*
Die  Mikrostruktur im Innenbereich des Rahmens (Inner Surface  Microstructures) erzeugt eine Grenzschicht, durch die sich die Spitzen  der Lüfterblätter bewegen. Dies verringert die Stromablösung von der  Saugseite der Blattspitzen, was eine erhebliche Reduktion des Drehtons  sowie eine Steigerung der Druck- und Luftstromeffizienz zur Folge hat. 

*Integrierte Anti-Vibrations Pads*
Die  aus extra-weichem Silikon gefertigten Anti-Vibrations Pads verringern  die Übertragung minimalster Vibrationen und sind zugleich mit allen  handelsüblichen Montagesystemen und bei CPU-Kühlern verwendeten  Lüfterklammern kompatibel. 

*SSO2 Lager*
Der  NF-F12 ist der erste Lüfter, der mit der weiter optimierten zweiten  Generation von Noctuas bewährtem SSO-Lagersystem ausgestattet ist. Bei  SSO2 sitzt der rückseitige Magnet näher an der Lüfterachse und bewirkt  so eine noch bessere Stabilisierung, was zu einer weiter verbesserten  Präzision und Haltbarkeit führt.

*Metall-Lagerschale*
Um  ein größtmögliches Maß an Fertigungspräzision, minimale Toleranzen und  hervorragende Langzeitstabilität zu garantieren, greift der NF-F12 auf  eine CNC gefräste Lagerschale aus Messing zurück.

*PWM IC mit SCD*
Der  NF-F12 PWM unterstützt vollautomatische Geschwindigkeitsregelung via  PWM und greift dafür auf Noctuas neuen, eigens designten NE-FD1 Chip  zurück. Dieser neue PWM IC integriert Noctuas Smooth Commutation Drive  (SCD) Technologie, die PWM-Schaltgeräusche minimiert und den Lüfter so  bei niedrigen Drehzahlen noch leiser macht.

*Besonders niedriger Stromverbrauch*
Der  NF-F12 PWM verbraucht mit 0.6W um mehr als 50% weniger als viele andere  Lüfter seiner Geschwindigkeitsklasse. Das ist nicht nur  umweltfreundlich, sondern senkt auch die Stromrechung: Verglichen mit  einem typischen 2W Lüfter können sie bei 5 Jahren Dauerbetrieb etwa den  halben Preis des NF-P12 einsparen!

*Low-Noise Adapter*
Der  NF-F12 PWM wird mit einem Low-Noise Adapter (L.N.A.) ausgeliefert, der  die Maximalgeschwindigkeit von 1500 auf 1200rpm reduziert. Damit können  Sie den Lüfter entweder mit konstanten 1200rpm betreiben oder die  maximale Geschwindigkeit im PWM Betrieb begrenzen.

*Umfassende Anschlussoptionen*
Während  das 20cm kurze Primärkabel in typischen Anwendungen hilft, Kabelsalat  zu vermeiden, bietet die mitgelieferte 30cm Verlängerung extra  Reichweite für alle Fälle. Beide Kabel sind vollständig ummantelt und  ein 4-Pin Y-Kabel ermöglicht es, einen zweiten PWM Lüfter am gleichen  Anschluss mitzuregeln.

*6 Jahre Herstellergarantie*
Noctuas  Lüfter sind für ihre makellose Qualität und herausragende Langlebigkeit  bekannt. Wie alle Noctua Lüfter verfügt der NF-F12 PWM über eine  MTBF-Spezifikation von über 150.000 Stunden und wird mit vollen 6 Jahren  Herstellergarantie ausgeliefert.



Die größte Besonderheit:_„Focused-Flow-System“_​Das System, mit welchem Noctua hier arbeitet, bezeichnet, dass elf, sogenannte „Statorleitschaufeln“ im Lüfter arbeiten, welche es im Gegensatz zu anderen Geräten besser bewerkstelligen sollen, den Luftstrom grade hinaus zu schieben und nicht zu zerstreuen. Dies ist vor allem in Radiatoren von Vorteil, da diese von hohem, statischem Druck profitieren und erst auf dieser Stufe die höchste Leistung erzielen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
"Vort__ex-Control Notches"_​Diese Schaufeln sind die Streben, welche den eigentlichen Radiator im Rahmen halten. Dadurch, dass sie angewinkelt sind (im Bereich von 31-37°), und mit sogenannten „Vortex-Control Notches“ versehen, sollen sie die Lautstärke des Lüfters über ein breiteres Frequenzspektrum verbreiten. Dies soll für das menschliche Gehör angeblich angenehmer klingen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Verpackung und LieferumfangDie Verpackung​Der Lüfter kommt in einer edlen, großen Verpackung, welche von braunen und weißen Elementen geprägt ist. Auf der Vorderseite sind ein stilisierter Ausschnitt eines Lüfters und die Beschreibung der Features zu finden. Hier zeigt sich schon die erste Besonderheit: Es gibt eine Frontklappe, welche per Klettverschluss befestigt ist und bei Öffnung einen Blick auf den Lieferumfang gewährt. Dieser ist auch noch einmal graphisch in der oberen Hälfte dargestellt. Daneben befindet sich eine mit einer Zeichnung und Bildern unterlegte Erklärung des Hauptmerkmals (Focused-Flow-System). Auf der Hinterseite ist dann eine Beschreibung des Lüfters zu finden, welche in acht Sprachen zu lesen ist. Daneben befinden sich die wichtigsten technischen Daten wie zum Beispiel Drehzahl oder Lautstärke. Auch auf dem Rücken ist wieder eine Klappe zu finden, welche noch mehr Informationen preisgibt. Hier abgebildet ist dieselbe Beschreibung wie auf der Homepage des Herstellers. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



  Öffnet man das Paket dann am oberen Rand, kann eine Plastikeinfassung heraus gezogen werden, in welcher Alles verpackt ist. Gut verpackt und geordnet sind hier alle wichtigen Dinge zu finden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieferumfang​Zum üppigen Lieferumfang gehören neben dem NF-F12 Lüfter vier Anti-Vibrations-Befestigungen und Schrauben. Darüber hinaus finden sich noch drei Kabel an, ein 4-Pin-Verlängerungskabel mit einer Länge von 30 cm ein PWM-Y-Kabel, an welchem zwei Lüfter angeschlossen werden können und ein Low-Noise-Adapter (L.N.A.). Dieser drosselt die Spannung und sorgt für geringere Lautstärke auf Kosten der Förderleistung. Dazu gibt es noch eine Montageanleitung für die Vibrationsstoper. 

  Hier noch einmal zusammengefasst:


NF-F12 PWM-Lüfter
Vier Anti-Vibrations-Befestigungen
Fünf Schrauben zur Fixierung am Gehäuse/Radiator
30 cm Verlängerungskabel
Y-PWM-Kabel
L.N.A.-Kabel
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Erster Eindruck​Auf den ersten Blick wirkt das Set von Haptik und Optik her edel und exzellent ausgestattet. Die Verpackung spricht für sich und der Lieferumfang ist beeindruckend. Ob sich dieser Eindruck hält, werden die nachfolgenden Kapitel ergeben.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Die Details des LüftersDie Front​Wenn man den Lüfter von vorn betrachtet, fällt die braun-beige Tönung als erstes ins Auge. Der Rotor ist in einer dunklen Färbung gehalten und einheitlich tief-braun. Der Rahmen ist im Gegensatz dazu eher beige und besitzt Kerben in den Rundungen. An den Ecken sind dann wieder dunkel-braune Entkoppler zu finden, welche sich abnehmen lassen. Sie sind einfach über zwei Löcher und den Rahmen fixiert und können einfach entfernt und wieder hinzugefügt werden. Dies kann je nach Belieben geschehen. Löcher sind in ihnen auch vorhanden, damit Schrauben, Vibratrationsstoper und Lüfterklammern guten Halt finden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Die Seiten

An den Seiten des Lüfters ist nichts Auffälliges zu finden. Die Kennzeichnung ist an einer Seite vorhanden, mit welcher bestimmt werden kann, in welche Richtung der Lüfter bläst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Das Heck

  Am hinteren Teil des Lüfters fallen dann zuerst die angewinkelten Streben hin zum Motor auf, welche die oben genannten „Vortex Control Notches“ beinhalten. Dies gibt dem Lüfter ein wenig Biss, da diese Kerben ein wenig wie ein Messer wirken. Sie sind wie der Rest auch in Beige gehalten. Am Rotormittelpunkt befindet sich dann ein Aufkleber, welcher den Lüfter benennt und die wichtigsten Merkmale nochmals kennzeichnet. Das dahin führende Kabel liegt flach an einer Verbindungsstrebe an. Der Rahmen ist im Aussehen der Vorderseite gleich und beinhaltet auch Entkoppler (dunkelbraun). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Die Kabel

  Das Kabel des Ventilators ist in schwarzes Band eingefasst und mit Shrinks (Schrumpfschläuche) befestigt. Die Verarbeitung ist auch hier wieder glamourös, keine Ungenauigkeit ist erkennbar. Das selbe gilt übrigens auch für die anderen Kabel, welche darüber hinaus noch mit einem beschreibendem Zettel ausgestattet sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​MontageCPU-Kühler​Um die Montage des Lüfters an einem normalen Kühler zu probieren, welcher auch zum Testsystem gehört, wurde der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B. zu Rate gezogen. An diesem Kühlkörper müssen Lüfter, dem Standard ähnlich, mit Klammern festgeklemmt werden. 

  Dabei tritt das erste Problem auf: Da die Klammern recht eng bemessen sind, um den Lüfter möglichst stark an den Block zu pressen, ist wenig Spielraum gegeben. Diesen brauchen jedoch die Entkoppler an den Ecken, welche das Konstrukt um einige Millimeter verbreitern. Somit müssen die Gummiecken auf mindestens einer Seite entfernt werden, um die Montage möglich zu machen. Dies sollte für die Lautstärke allerdings keine große Herausforderung darstellen, da diese ecken nicht direkt irgendwo aufliegen. Danach ist die Befestigung recht simpel und der Betrieb kann beginnen.Gehäuse​In einem Computergehäuse, hier am Beispiel des Bitfenix Raider, gibt es zwei Wege, um den Lüfter anzubringen. Zum einen kann dieser konventionell verschraubt werden, wobei die Entkopplung dann nur noch über die Gummiecken stattfindet und so eventuell Schwingungen an das Gehäuse übertragen werden können. 

  Eine zweite Methode ist, es über die Vibrationsstoper zu versuchen. Diese müssen einfach nur von einer Seite durch ein Lochgitter gesteckt werden. Auf dieses wird dann der Lüfter gesetzt und so befestigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Die Kühlleistung

  Um die Kühlleistung zu testen, wurden einige Konstellationen vorgenommen, doch zunächst das Testsystem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*Der erste Testaufbau:*​Zunächst wurden die Temperaturen des Prozessors mit einem Testaufbau auf dem Tisch gemessen. Vorteil dessen ist, dass keine Beeinflussung durch das Gehäuse zustande kommt und die Werte so gut mit Anderen vergleichbar sind. Die Temperaturen wurden jeweils bei 100, 75 und 50% Drehzahl gemessen. Die Werte beschreiben den Zustand im Idle, also dem Leerlauf, welcher um einen Tab im Browser Firefox und eine Musikwiedergabe erweitert wurde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Der zweite Testaufbau*​Hier ist dasselbe Vorgehen wie oben zu verzeichnen, mit der Unterscheidung, dass die Werte jetzt im Zustand der Last entstanden. Dafür wurden zweimal gemessen und synthetisch via "Coredamage" 100% Auslastung erzeugt. Und wieder wurden die Temperaturen jeweils bei 100, 75 und 50% Drehzahl gemessen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Der dritte Testaufbau*​


Spoiler



Hier wurde das Mainboard wieder zurück in das Gehäuse gesetzt. Der mitgelieferte Lüfter des Scythe Mugen fand wieder seinen Platz auf dem Kühler und im Heck, also herausblasend, wurde der NF-F12 platziert. Ausgetauscht wurden dann der NF-F12 mit dem Enermax Vegas und dem Bitfenix Spectre. Die Werte sind hier zu sehen, einmal ebenfalls mit Low-Noise-Adapter:
(folgt später noch)



  Alles in allem kann man mit Blick auf die Tabellen also sagen, dass sich der F-12 fast in jeder Situation an die Spitze setzt auch unter Einfluss des Low-Noise-Adapters eine ausgezeichnete Rolle spielt. Die Tatsache, dass die Umdrehungen des Lüfters mit dem Adapter um mehr als 200 RPM gesenkt werden, die Werte aber trotzdem nicht stark fallen, spricht für ihn. Außerdem ist der Lüfter auf dieser Stufe nicht mehr wahrzunehmen. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Die Lautstärke

  Zur Lautstärke kann ich leider nur mein subjektives Urteil zu Rate ziehen, da mit professionelles Equipment nicht zur Verfügung steht:
  Im Idle, also dem Leerlauf, ist der Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse heraus nicht wahrzunehmen. Grafikkarte und Festplatte übertönen das Geräusch stark. Das gleiche Bild ergibt sich auch bei dem Tischaufbau. Unter Last ist die Situation jedoch verändert, der Lüfter fügt sich in das Gesamtkonzept des Klangs ein, fällt jedoch nicht durch unangenehmes Rattern oder Schleifen auf. Das Wahrnehmbare ist der Luftzug, welcher durch den Ventilator geschaffen wird. 

  Damit sich jeder Leser auch ein eigenes Bild der Lautstärke machen kann, habe ich hier ein Video aufgenommen, welches den Lüfter in seiner Lautstärke zeigt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6SZ-FI4X_fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
  Anmerkung: An dieser Stelle möchte ich dem PCGH-X User Jarafi ganz herzlich danken, welcher mich durch seine Reviews mit Videos darauf gebracht hat, auch ein Clip für den Klang aufzunehmen! 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Fazit

  Als Fazit bleibt mir zu ziehen, dass Noctua mit diesem Lüfter ein neues Referenzmodell für die Kühlleistung verschiedener Lüfter gelungen ist. Die Kühlleistung beindruckt, auch die im Verhältnis stehende Lautstärke weiß zu überzeugen. Exzellente Verarbeitung und optimale Ausstattung runden das Paket einer „neuen Referenz“ des Lüfters ab. Einziger Kritikpunkt bleibt, dass der Lüfter wohl in einem wahrhaftigen Silent-System nicht einsetzbar ist, da die Lautstärke unter Last dafür etwas zu hoch ist. In einem normalen Gaming-System macht der Ventilator jedoch sein bestes Wirkungsfeld aus und verrichtet die Arbeit souverän. Einzig der Preis trübt noch das Gesamtbild, welcher mit rund zwanzig Euro bei Caseking oder PC Cooling etwas hoch ausfällt. Aus den oben genannten Gründen ist es jedoch trotzdem legitim, dem Noctua NF-F12 PWM an dieser Stelle den Goldaward zu verleihen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Weiterführende Links

  Noctua NF-F12 PWM bei Noctua: Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!


  Noctua NF-F12 PWM im PCGH Preisvergleich: News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


  Ankündigung des Noctua NF-F12 PWM bei PCGH:Noctua stellt NF-F12 Focused Flow Lüfter vor
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​____________________________________________​ Anmerkung: Ich freue mich immer über konstruktive Kritik etc. Ist mein erstes "Luftkühlungs"-Review! ​


----------



## lunar19 (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NF-F12 PWM – Die neue Referenz der Lüfter?*

So, damit geht auch dieses Review online 

Viel Spaß, ich hoffe euch gefällts!​


----------



## -Shorty- (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NF-F12 PWM – Die neue Referenz der Lüfter?*

Also erstmal danke für deine Review, nicht zuviel und nicht zu wenig, überall Bilder mit dabei, ist richtig gut geworden.
Aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch, ich denke wenn man den Preis als negativ Kriterium mit aufnimmt, sollte man die 6 (!) Jahre Garantie und das SSO2-Lager miterwähnen, denn beides sind Indizien für Langlebigkeit, was den Preis (in meinen Augen) etwas relativiert. (Das SSO2-Lager ist ja neben dem Focused-Flow die eigentliche Verbesserung zum Vorgänger NF-P12).
Und ich finde wenn das Equipment fehlt um Lautstärkemessungen durchzuführen sollte das auch in der Pro/Kontra Tabelle ersichtlich sein. Ist ja nicht verkehrt sein subjektives Empfinden darzulegen, nur sollte der Leser das auch erkennen.

Finds aber alles in allem eine sehr gelungene Review. 

MFG


----------



## lunar19 (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NF-F12 PWM – Die neue Referenz der Lüfter?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also erstmal danke für deine Review, nicht zuviel und nicht zu wenig, überall Bilder mit dabei, ist richtig gut geworden.
> Aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch, ich denke wenn man den Preis als negativ Kriterium mit aufnimmt, sollte man die 6 (!) Jahre Garantie und das SSO2-Lager miterwähnen, denn beides sind Indizien für Langlebigkeit, was den Preis (in meinen Augen) etwas relativiert. (Das SSO2-Lager ist ja neben dem Focused-Flow die eigentliche Verbesserung zum Vorgänger NF-P12).
> Und ich finde wenn das Equipment fehlt um Lautstärkemessungen durchzuführen sollte das auch in der Pro/Kontra Tabelle ersichtlich sein. Ist ja nicht verkehrt sein subjektives Empfinden darzulegen, nur sollte der Leser das auch erkennen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo und danke erstmal 

Zum Preis denke ich: Ja, es stimmt, durch Garantie und Ausstattung wird die Gefahr genommen, dass der Lüfter nicht funktioniert oder nicht gefällt. Aber im Vergleich zu anderen Lüftern, die teilweise nur bis zehn/zwölf Euro (z. B. Enermax) kosten, sind zehn Euro Aufpreis mMn ein bisschen viel. Fünf wären gerechtfertigt 
Zur Lautstärke: In diesem Punkt hast du natürlich recht, das sollte ich noch mit in die Tabelle schreiben! Und für alle, die mir nicht glauben, habe ich ja das Video gemacht


----------

